# Possible to make or buy Din to 2x XLR cable?



## MOSFET1481 (Aug 21, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct section to post this but iv just bought a Crown XTI 4000 to power a couple of stereo subwoofers in my system. I would like to connect the Crown to a Naim NDX as its source. The Naim OUTPUT has only two options 2xRCA or 1 x Din. I am using the RCAs to connect to the rest of the system so that leaves only the Din.

The crown signal INs are 2x male xlr. 

So to my question, will a 1x Din to 2xmale XLR cable work?


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I checked Parts Express and Amazon, but I didn't have a lot of luck. I did find various DIN to XLR connectors online, but it seems that there are several types available. You should be able to find one that matches the output on the Naim, but you need to make sure that it's the correct type. 

You _could_ use y-adapters on one set of outputs to connect the subwoofer; I know that Parts Express has RCA-to-XLR cables/connectors.


----------



## WooferHound (Dec 8, 2010)

I would make it like this . . .

DIN pin 1 Left out <to> Left XLR pin 2
DIN pin 2 Ground <to> Left XLR Pins 1 & 3

DIN pin 4 Right out <to> Right XLR pin 2
DIN pin 2 Ground <to> Right XLR Pins 1 & 3


----------



## MOSFET1481 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks very much for the replies guys, much appreciated!
I was dead set on buying the connectors &making the cable up myself. In fact I thought it would be necessary being quite a specific application but iv found a company called Flashback Sales which makes pretty much any combination you could wish for. 
Needed the cable quick to test the amp out (off ebay) so I took the lazy route. I hang my head in sh:rolleyesno:ame as a sellout DIYer


----------

